# Introducing myself here



## Herman Witkam (Aug 28, 2004)

Hello all!

I'm Herman Witkam, a 19 year old composer from the Netherlands. I'm just starting off, scoring my first (short) film. In september it will be shown at a film festival here.

Nice job on the website and the forum (just found it). I hope to read some interesting stuff here, and to make my contributions where possible. That's all.

Regards

Herman


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 28, 2004)

Herman - welcome to V.I. Control!

Feel free to browse around the forum. It's brand new!


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Aug 28, 2004)

I've seen you on the Project SAM forums right?

Welcome to VI! Hope your stay is nice and we bump into each other a few more times.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Aug 28, 2004)

Yeah. You'll find me there a lot, as well as on northersounds.
I hope you'll have less trouble with piracy in the future. The demos on the website sound very promising. I'm a bass player myself, in the posession of a great acoustic bass, but I'll recommend the library to some people I know.


----------



## Mike M (Aug 29, 2004)

Welcome to the forums! Nice stuff you've posted btw


----------



## rJames (Aug 29, 2004)

Herman, I just heard 2 "dissonance" pieces you posted at another site (maybe here too) Good stuff. Weird, cool, tough to listen to but I felt order in all that dissonance. Was there order? 19 yrs old? Scoring your first film..."is that all?" he said ( jealousness exuding from every pore)

What library(s) are you using?


----------



## todo10 (Aug 29, 2004)

I know - it drives me crazy too :?

Really good work - and btw - it is in the Member Composition section here


----------



## Herman Witkam (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks
I wanted to compose something weird there indeed. I've been told it has some influences of French impressonism. Don't know where it comes from, I don't know much French composers actually :D


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 31, 2004)

Herman, check out Debussy, Messian, Ravel...etc
Good stuff


----------

